# v2.3, Strange Surprise, registration date?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, this is weird.  I went to Settings to see if the software update was there yet, and there is a new (wrong!) registration date for my Kindle!  I got my K2 when they first came out -- February 2009, right?  I registered immediately when I got my Kindle, but now Settings has my registration date as April 14, 2010.  

Any ideas on how/why that would change

Bonnie


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I just checked mine - my K2i says Apr 19 2010 (I got it last October) and my DXi says Apr 22 2010 (I got it a couple of months ago). Seems like they must be re-registering them all - something to do with the new upgrade perhaps? It might make a difference to when you get your upgrade. I'd be interested to know what the registration date has been changed to on the ones that have already been upgraded.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Same strangeness here also with my registration date. Got my K2i  in late March 2010 registration is now showing April 29th, 2010, yesterday?


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

mine says April 26th 2010 when I got it in Sept  2009


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Mine too


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ditto!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

mine too.  Got it late April/Early may 2009. But registration shows as April 16. 2010


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Yup, mine says April 28, 2010 and I registered it back in Feb 2009.

One thing... April 28th is the last time I turned on the wireless and downloaded books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How odd. I don't think I've seen this happen before.  

Mine says April 22, 2010. I do occasionally de-register and register to my husband's account, but it's been a couple of months since I've done that.

My wireless rarely gets turned off.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

My k2i and DX Both changed registration dates to April 22.  I've had both well over a year and haven't deregisteted or done factory reset on either. Strange.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine is 29th April 2010 and was originally 29th October 2010.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a very interesting mystery.  Mine says April 16, 2010.
deb


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Mine says April 14, 2010. My kindle was delivered registered, when the K2 first came out.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine says April 13, 2010.  I got it the middle of March, 2009.  I have never messed with its registration.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I noticed this on my Kindle last night. My registration date says April 21, 2010, but I received and registered my Kindle last Christmas.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

Bought my K2i at the end of January and it now says April 22, 2010


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

on the phone with cs regarding other things I mentioned the registration change.She thought that was odd but said it most likely because of the upgrade though she is not certain


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

My K2 was ordered back in August, and it now says April 14th 2010. I hope this means I will be getting the 2.5 update in the first wave. Glad my hacks are off and my whispernet is on!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too. Mine says April 27, 2010...I registered mine in January. Still showing version 2.3...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine says April 26, 2010 even though I bought it on March 31st, 2010. Oh well! 

Does this make me 27 days younger?  

Still version 2.3.3, but then I don't recall anyone with a k2i getting the upgrade yet. Ever the optimist, I have had my wireless on all the time for the past couple of days.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine says April 21, 2010.  I bought it in January, 2010.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here: it says April 21 2010 whereas I got it (and registered it) on 24 February 2009 and never messed/played with it! I'm still at version 2.3 though - never got the 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 updates, so I really hope I'll get 2.5 when the time comes


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a K2i with 2.3.4 version & was registered in Dec. 25, 2009 & it now says April 19, 2010.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Neo said:


> Same here: it says April 21 2010 whereas I got it (and registered it) on 24 February 2009 and never messed/played with it! I'm still at version 2.3 though - never got the 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 updates, so I really hope I'll get 2.5 when the time comes


I never got those updates either. Hope this one comes through... I need those collections


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

April 14 here. Weird. Can't wait for the update!

Melissa


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine is also stating April 23, 2010 though I purchased it in Oct. 2009.  I also never got the 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 updates and had to manually update mine to 2.3 when it was available because I was waiting and waiting and waiting for the automatic update through whispernet but it never happened!  I hope that this doesn't occur for 2.5!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is the 2.5 update already going to kindles wirelessly, or just to certain people they chose?  I want to wait to uninstall my screen and font hacks until I know that they are sending the update to everyone.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I received my K2 the day it was released last February, 2009, and my registration date now says April 14, 2010.  My mom's (Cindy416) K2 was ordered on April 24, 2009, and her registration date is April 20, 2010.  It must have to do with the new update.  Very interesting...


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Huh. Mine is April 15th and DH's is April 27th... I got mine in March of 2009 and DH's was in December of 2009.


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm April 13th now. I had ordered a K1 during the 'sold-out/k2-is-coming' period and received the K2 on 24 Feb 09.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My K2 shows yesterday, May 1st, when I got mine in the first shipments when it was released.  My DX says April 18, 2010.  Not sure when I got it exactly, but it wasn't two weeks ago.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I purchased my K2 last fall, replacing my old KK. I noticed a couple of days ago that my registration date on my K2 had changed to April 15, 2010. I leave WN on continuously (for newspaper, magazine and blog downloads), and have yet to see a firmware update - still at 2.3.3.


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

After reading some of the entries in this topic, I checked my Kindle and noticed his registration date had changed from Feb 13 to Apr 22. Have my font hack uninstalled and wireless on and am hoping. <g>


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Weird!
Mine now says April 21, 2010,  when it originally said Jan 19.
Anxiously awaiting the new update with all you guys!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

My registration date has changed, too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My registration date has changed to: April 19, 2010. It was April 29, 2009.

L


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I also have 19 April 2010, although I got my Kindle in 2009.  I wonder what the purpose is of such a change.  What a strange mystery, we'll probably never find out what it's all about.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine now shows April 14, 2010. My K2 is a mid May 2009 replacement for a Kindle ordered at the end of November 2008 but shipped at the end of February 2009.

EDIT: Just checked DH's DX, which shipped June 10, 2009 and his registration date is now April 10, 2010. I am betting that my K2 with 665 items will get v 2.5 before his DX with 21 items.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got mine in Feb of 2009. My date is now April 15, 2010. Odd!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Is the 2.5 update already going to kindles wirelessly, or just to certain people they chose? I want to wait to uninstall my screen and font hacks until I know that they are sending the update to everyone.


From what I understand, only a selected few got the first round update. 
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine says April 28, 2010. Mine is new. I ordered it on March 31st.


----------



## dizzyd (Apr 30, 2010)

I purchased mine in late Feb 2010 - mine now says 4-27-10
I still have version 2.3.3
interesting!


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine just changed.  My guess would be to verify what units are registered, maybe where they are.  I would also think that the order of the update could be in the same order as the new registration dates.  The early dates in April might be first, and those of us with later dates (My new date is April 29)  we would be later.  With the large number of units out there, they would release the update every few days.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

Got mine Feb 2009; registration date as of today: April 14, 2010.

FASCinating.

Very psyched about update.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

April 16, 2010 here.  Ummmm....


----------



## jglerner (Jan 31, 2010)

Mine is younger too, from January 29th to April 25th, odd!!...


Anyone has the k2i .bin and wants to share? I'm itching...


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

My K2 was in the first batch 2/09. New registration is 4/13/10 with 2.3.
Odd way of setting up a priority list. They could have just left the original registration dates.


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

The other day I went to check what version I was running and saw that my kindle was not registered.    I have never deregistered it, so needless to say, I was confused!!  I checked again a few hours later, and it was back to normal, except my registration date is now April 30, 2010 instead of May 2009 when I bought it.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

I wonder if all our warrenties got reset too?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

RamTheHammer said:


> I wonder if all our warrenties got reset too?


----------



## genuineheidi (Aug 24, 2009)

Not upgraded yet but went from August 26, 2009 to May 1, 2010. Any idea if it will effect access to earlier purchased Amazon books?


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine hasn't upgraded, but the registration date is changed to April 2010


----------



## jczaryap (May 1, 2010)

Well I 'attempted' to purchase an extended warranty, and it wouldn't let me, although my registration date is now April 21, 2010


----------



## ESStobymom (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine says April 21, 2010; I, too, purchased and registered mine when the K2 first came out - Feb or March, 2009; it would be interesting to have Amazon tell us what in the world is going on with this.


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Has anyone found a relation between the new registration dates and the 2.5 update being received?


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

No.  

Two K2i's in this household, both "re-registered" to April 2010 dates, neither lucky enough to get 2.5.

It's just a glitch, doesn't affect your warranty -- Amazon still recognizes the original date as per CS feedback.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Seems everyone's registration date has changed with or without the update. There is another thread discussing this somewhere.

Here is the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23965.0.html


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

The theory is that the actually DATE as in 14, 15, 16 ,23 will relate to the order in which we get the update. THAT is why the OP is asking.


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine says April 29, 2010.  I don't typically get a wireless signal where I live but did turn it on for the first time in ages on that particular date.  I turned it on again tonight wishing I would see the update and noticed the date was wrong.  

I wonder if we will be getting our updates based on this new registration date.  For example, say one of you shows a registration date of April 21, 2010, will you get yours before I get mine based on the date?

What's funny is that when I first noticed the date, I did not pay attention to the year and I was going to contact Amazon to let them know that, no, I most certainly did not register my Kindle in April of 2009, please change it to the correct date of June 6, 2009.  (Because of the warranty.)

But because of this thread, I now realize it's 2010.  I better not have to wait until May 29, 2010 for the update...that would SUCK!!


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> The theory is that the actually DATE as in 14, 15, 16 ,23 will relate to the order in which we get the update. THAT is why the OP is asking.


Exactly - thank you!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Riddle, I hadn't heard that theory.

It could be: ours are 18 and 24 April, so the 14th's could be the earlier adopters.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I pre-ordered mine and got it in early March 2009, already registered. I never changed the setting. Like others, mine now say April 13. So far as I can tell, that is the earliest new registration date. Will that make me first in line? I think it will be interesting to track to see if there is any connection. So please post updates on when you get the update?
There is probably a the whole gamut of dates, but I'm only list those post so far.


*NEW REGISTRATION**UPDATED*April 13?April 14?April 15?April 16?April 18?April 19?April 20?April 21?April 23?April 26?April 27?April 28?April 29?May 1?


----------



## cnh1036 (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting theory. I am an earlyish adopter. I bought a K1 about four months after they came out. My K2 is showing a registration date of April 18.

ETA- I can't wait for this update!! Yeah! (Sorry. I am very excited about the Categories.)


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

FWIW, I have a K2 Domestic, which has not been updated to 2.5, and my registration date is 4/13/2010. I've had the wireless on for past day or so.


----------



## cnh1036 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, I guess I should specify. I have a K2 domestic as well.


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a registration date of April 16 ... was originally October 2009. I have a K2i.

Will be interesting to see if these dates have anything to do with when we get our updates.


----------



## SarahDF84 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine was purchased last December, and new registration date says April 20th.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lulucello, who has received the 2.5 update, has posted that she has no Registration date at all!



Geemont said:


> There is probably a the whole gamut of dates, but I'm only list those post so far.
> 
> *NEW REGISTRATION**UPDATED*April 13?April 14?April 15?April 16?April 18?April 19?April 21?April 23?April 27?April 28?*April 29*?May 1?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just checked & I also got the registration change. For the last update, I waited a month. I never got it, so I manually updated my K2 US Version  (3/2009) Oh, I do hope to get the update.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Loonlover's K2 shows 4/15/10, wonder what it all means.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Geemont said:


> I think it will be interesting to track to see if there is any connection. So please post updates on when you get the update?
> There is probably a the whole gamut of dates, but I'm only list those post so far.
> 
> 
> *NEW REGISTRATION**UPDATED*April 13?April 14?April 15?April 16?April 18?April 19?April 21?April 23?*April 26*?April 27?April 28?April 29?May 1?


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

I purchased my Kindle in April of 09.  The new registration date is April 20, 2010.

I wish they would go ahead and put the manual update on their website.  Patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## ryansmom33 (Oct 3, 2009)

strange, mine now says April 23, 2010. I got it in April of last year.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got my k2i on November 21 of last year, and my new registration date on it, and on the DX I got June 1 both have a new registration date of April 18.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

April 14, 2010.

Original registration date was May 2009.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

My Dxi, which updated the day Amazon announced the update, shows NO registration date at all,  whereas my K2d shows a date of April 14th now (I got it when Amazon offered the first group to k1  owners, so it was in Feb 09). I'm with you guys, I think it might indicate the order of the updates.  The update is great btw!


----------



## sparrowlight (Dec 19, 2009)

No 2.5 for me yet on my Kindle 2 domestic, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  I bought mine last August, though this current unit is a replacement from about a month or so ago.  New registration date is April 21.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

A K2i person has the update so their original registration date would have been after October 23rd 2009.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine did this too! I am 4/17 and I got mine in 10/09...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Got mine in April of 09 -- it's now set at April 15, 2010


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

After reading this I did some checking. My registration date also says 4/30/2010. I don't have the 2.5 update but I did recently update to 2.3.3


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Purchased my K2 September '09 - my registration changed to April 15, 2010. Haven't gotten the 2.5 update (and I leave WN on continuously).


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Purchased January 2010

Registration April 22, 2010

Waiting to remove the hack as I really like it and also because I do not yet know how to remove it.  Ha!  Just haven't had time to find the information.  With help from this forum, I did manually install the last update and the Helvetica font.  Hope the uninstall works as easily.

What is Amazon doing?  I like the extended warranty idea, though that did not work out.  Fun to spend a little time guessing.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Removed the much loved font hack.  Yuck!  I miss it so much.


----------



## Dianne (Oct 22, 2009)

I got my Kindle in October last year and the registration date is now showing as April 17 2010.

I have automatically received the last few updates almost as soon as they were announced but no sign of the 2.5 update yet.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

My wife's K2 shows April 13, 2010 as the registration date and her firmware version is 2.3.
My K2 shows April 29, 2010 as the registration date and the firmware is version 2.3.3.

My guess is that she'll get an update first.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

sparrowlight said:


> No 2.5 for me yet on my Kindle 2 domestic, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I bought mine last August, though this current unit is a replacement from about a month or so ago. New registration date is April 21.


Same here and my ver. shows as 2.3


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im still waiting


----------



## Bernie (Jan 31, 2010)

This is odd. I still have 2.3, but my registered date is April 24, 2010


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

My date is showing as April 13 and I bought my Kindle on February 27th of last year which was just about a week after it was released.  (I think)

No update to 2.5 and I've tried a few times.  My Kindle is the K2 U.S. model.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Seems everyone's registration date has changed with or without the update. There is another thread discussing this somewhere.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23965.0.html


Yeah, I just removed my hacks (I miss the font one already  ) and synced with Amazon to see if I had the update. I don't, I'm still running version 2.0.3 but my registered date changed to today.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Forster said:


> Yeah, I just removed my hacks (I miss the font one already  ) and synced with Amazon to see if I had the update. I don't, I'm still running version 2.0.3 but my registered date changed to today.


<sniff> I miss my font hack too...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I never leave my Whispernet on, but since the announcement I have not turned it off. I think I'm going nuts, I must check every 30 minutes to see if I got the update. Am I the only one?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And at this moment Emily Dickinson is staring at me.  Updgrade dammit.  But then we still have to wait for the tecchies to redo the hacks as they dont work anymore...


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I never leave my Whispernet on, but since the announcement I have not turned it off. I think I'm going nuts, I must check every 30 minutes to see if I got the update. Am I the only one?


Nope you are definitely not the only one!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Lordy my kindle has never been woken up and put to sleep again so many times.

Betty on Amazon has suggested that the Registration Date process has been changed within Amazon, and that our dates are all screwed up because we havent received the update yet.  Once we get the update it all disappears.  I think this makes sense.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I got my Kindle in December 09 but my reg. date is April 21, 2010. Still waiting for the update . . .


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I never leave my Whispernet on, but since the announcement I have not turned it off. I think I'm going nuts, I must check every 30 minutes to see if I got the update. Am I the only one?


No, you are not! I have not turned my Whispernet off, either. I don't check quite as often as you, but probably every couple of hours. I am beginning to wonder why this is such a big deal to me.  But, for some reason it is SO exciting.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm one of the lucky ones who has the update. But I keep checking the Kindle Boards hoping someone has posted the new hacks.  I guess this is driving all of us nuts.
Judith


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I got mine on Jan 28th this year and my date has now changed to April 29th.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine was registered March 6, 2010 and has been changed to April 24.

By the way am I on version 2.3.3?  My version says 2.3(399380047).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> By the way am I on version 2.3.3? My version says 2.3(399380047).


No. If you were on 2.3.3 it would show that before the number in brackets.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, I guess I'm just on 2.3.  I feel so out of date.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Oh, I guess I'm just on 2.3. I feel so out of date.


I'm only on 2.3 also. Oh well. Oldies but goodies.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

I received my K2 Dec 17 09. Now my reg date is April 18. Mine has 2.3 and a series of nine numbers. So I guess I never received the update. I am leaving my whispernet on hoping to get the 2.5.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Dumb question: how do you check to see what version you have? 
My new registration date is April 13, 2010.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Dumb question: how do you check to see what version you have?
> My new registration date is April 13, 2010.


On the settings screen (where you see your registration date) look at the bottom right of the screen. It will give your version number followed by a long number in brackets. (If you've used a screensaver or font hack if will also have a '+' followed by more letters and numbers).


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you very much!  I'm still 2.3.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

As far as I understand it, my new registration date is the earliest: April 13, 2010.  Yet I'm still on 2.3.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Mine is April 13, too, and no dice here either.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I never leave my Whispernet on, but since the announcement I have not turned it off. I think I'm going nuts, I must check every 30 minutes to see if I got the update. Am I the only one?


You are not the only one. Like you I usually never leave my whispernet on. But now I am. I am going nuts also, I have to keep checking. Sp today I am going to go away and leave the kindle home. I can't stand the suspense anymore. LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just merged two threads on the same topic. . . .sorry for any confusion. . . .

Ann
LTK Moderator


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BK said:


> Okay, this is weird. I went to Settings to see if the software update was there yet, and there is a new (wrong!) registration date for my Kindle! I got my K2 when they first came out -- February 2009, right? I registered immediately when I got my Kindle, but now Settings has my registration date as April 14, 2010.
> 
> Any ideas on how/why that would change
> 
> Bonnie


Mine says April 19, 2010. Should be February 25, 2009. Still 2.3.3


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like mass confusion.  Mine never did upgrade to 2.3.3 and I have a new replacement.  I guess they didn't put the current upgrade on before the sent it out.  I guess I'll have to do a manual upgrade on our K2's.


----------



## capeach (Mar 4, 2010)

I got mine in March 2010, and it's been changed to April 22, 2010!


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Throw me in with the crowd. I got my K2 back when they first came out, and my date just reset to April 20, 2010.

Very interesting - but stupid.*

* Old Laugh-In joke...


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Oh, I guess I'm just on 2.3. I feel so out of date.


I'm out of date too, but that's ok, I was never one to try to hard to fit in with the crowd. Trying to practice individuality and patience. Hopefully the 2.5 update will bring all of us into a hormonizing circle of friendship! 

Leslie R


----------



## avidkin (May 5, 2010)

I have v2.3.3 and registered my kindle in November 2009; Now it's May 2, 2010.  Seems I'm the only May guy here; I wonder what that means...


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

avidkin said:


> I have v2.3.3 and registered my kindle in November 2009; Now it's May 2, 2010. Seems I'm the only May guy here; I wonder what that means...


I think there were others within this thread that also had registration dates changed to May, so you are not alone. Unfortunately, no one has found the real answer as to what the new registration dates mean.

We just have to wait and wonder for now!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Has anybody come up with any rhyme or reason for the resetting of the dates?

Just a cursory look says its not original purchase or registration dates.

Anybody have 2.5 come across automatically yet?  Anybody hear when its "official" release is supposed to be other than "late May 2010"?


Wonder if it'll be linked to the new reg dates -- those with earlier dates will get it earlier, etc.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> Has anybody come up with any rhyme or reason for the resetting of the dates?
> 
> Just a cursory look says its not original purchase or registration dates.
> 
> ...


I think most of us are assuming the new registration dates have something to do with the 2.5 update, especially since those who've actually had the update no longer show a reg date on their settings screen. Why change all the dates only to erase them unless they're required for the update? The simplest explanation is that the dates represent the order you'll receive your update but I guess we won't know for sure till it starts happening.

Everyone who's got v2.5 so far has received it automatically. Amazon have yet to release the file for manual updating. The Amazon support page still says 'late May 2010' - I don't think even they know yet exactly when it will be.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been wondering if the date identifies when Amazon checked the Kindle to gather information to determine the order of the update. In other words, it is my wishful thinking that maybe the Kindles with the most books will get the update earlier.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I have been wondering if the date identifies when Amazon checked the Kindle to gather information to determine the order of the update. In other words, it is my wishful thinking that maybe the Kindles with the most books will get the update earlier.


I don't know, but I do know I had the font hack on and the registration date changed from when I got it early last year to April 18. I have the font hack off now, and my Kindle has reset once while I was reading it, I wondered at the time if Amazon was pinging it to check something (or their system anyway). Just such a mystery.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I wrote to Kindle customer service 4 days ago and have received no response.  Anyone else try asking?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I did, and just got the usual blab they have on the Information page.  I suspect they are getting inundated with people wanting the release, rather than issues of people who actually have the release.  A whole stack of people on the Amazon forum got it today. I call them the chosen ones.  And there is no rhyme or reason with the dates with those who either got it, or didnt.


----------



## SarahDF84 (Apr 28, 2010)

Someone on the Amazon Kindle boards who got the update today said that before the update their registration date had changed to April 20th.

So, perhaps our updated registration date doesn't mean anything?

Here is a link to the thread:
http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2PT0FEXMLXYZR&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

I spoke with their tech support about this issue. They told me that they are not sure why this is happening but that the information has only changed on the kindle and not in their records. Whatever your original registration date was, it is still that date as far as amazon in concerned.


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 25, 2009)

I was checking my settings today and the registration date changed again. It had changed to April 24 and now it showing April 30.


----------

